# palmada



## csaalal

Hola a todos,

Estoy haciendo una traducción del Portugués de Brasil para español de un informe que va a ser distribuido por diferentes países de Latinoamérica, algunos de Centroamérica como Nicaragua, pasando por Colombia o Bolivia hasta los del Mercosur.

La frase en cuestión es "uma palmada na hora certa em uma criança é útil para prevenir males maiores na fase adulta".

He confirmado con el autor que se refiere a un golpe en las nalgas. 

Yo, que soy español, diría un azote en el momento adecuado...

He visto que en algunos países de Centroamérica se utiliza nalgada, pero no tengo claro como se denomina en el resto de países de Latinoamérica.

Os agradezco vustra ayuda de antemano.

Un saludo

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Carlos, o significado desta palmada é este:
cachete [ka'ʈʃete] - m  1 (en lenguaje infantil) - palmada ƒ, sopapo  http://www.wordreference.com/espt/cachete

http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cachete


----------



## csaalal

Hola Vanda,

Gracias por tu ayuda.

En Brasilia, lugar donde vivo nadie entendería dar uma palmada como dar un cachete. Los candangos dirían dar um tapa na cara. 

Te aseguro, y de eso no tengo la más mínima duda, que el autor se refiere a dar un azote o nalgada.

El problema es como lo dirían en Argentina, Uruguay, Bolivia o Nicaragua.

A mí me parece que una nalgada es más adecuado dado el destino.

Gracias de nuevo y un saludo

Carlos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Palmada" también existe en español. Ver aqui.
En Bolivia por lo menos he escuchado el uso de ese término.


----------



## csaalal

Gracias WhoSoyEu, o quién quiera que seas (Disculpa la broma).

Ya había visto que palmada se utiliza en algunos sitios con ese sentido.

En cualquier caso, y ese es mi eterno problema, habitualmente mis traducciones están dirigidas a lectores de países muy diferentes de América Latina, por lo que tengo que usar términos que sean lo más universales posibles.

En este caso, mis tres opciones son nalgada, palmada y azote. 

Sigo creyendo, a falta de opiniones de colegas latinoamericanos, que nalgada es bastante más entendible para cualquier hispano-hablante independientemente de la variedad a la que esté acostumbrado.

Gracias de nuevo y un salulo

Carlos


----------



## Vanda

Carlos, a famosa RAE deve dar alguma palavra universal para palmada, não? _""Xô ver"!_


----------



## Mangato

csaalal said:


> Gracias WhoSoyEu, o quién quiera que seas (Disculpa la broma).
> 
> Ya había visto que palmada se utiliza en algunos sitios con ese sentido.
> 
> En cualquier caso, y ese es mi eterno problema, habitualmente mis traducciones están dirigidas a lectores de países muy diferentes de América Latina, por lo que tengo que usar términos que sean lo más universales posibles.
> 
> En este caso, mis tres opciones son nalgada, palmada y azote.
> 
> Sigo creyendo, a falta de opiniones de colegas latinoamericanos, que nalgada es bastante más entendible para cualquier hispano-hablante independientemente de la variedad a la que esté acostumbrado.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo y un salulo
> 
> Carlos


 
Creo que nalgada y azote, tratándose de un correctivo infantil, son a mi entender los términos más apropiados. La palmada tiene en español sentido aprobatorio, de felicitación. También en algún pais centroamericano he oído cachetada.
Si quieres conocer los sinónimos en los distintos paises, te sugiero que traslades la pregunta al foro solo español. Te garantizo que vas a tener respuestas de casi todos los paises hispanohablantes


----------



## Vanda

Como disse o MG, parece que azote ou nalgada vai ser amplamente entendido:
azote:
*4.     * m. Golpe dado en las nalgas con la mano. RAE

nalgada


----------



## csaalal

Hola a todos,

Como ha recomendado Mangato voy a trasladar el post al foro de solo español, si es que soy capaz de hacerlo.

Sólo quería daros las gracias a los tres por vuestra ayuda.

Buen final de semana.

Carlos


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Como disse o MG, parece que azote ou nalgada vai ser amplamente entendido:
> azote:
> *4. *m. Golpe dado en las nalgas con la mano. RAE
> 
> nalgada


 
palmada figura no DRAE


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Resumindo:

"Palmada" (Es) = (i) palmada (ii) palmas,  (iii) palmadinha nas costas (Pt-Br)


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> palmada figura no DRAE


 
E, já agora, '_nalgada_' também é português.


----------



## csaalal

Estimados todos,

Al final me decidí por traducirlo como nalgada, me pareció más universal que azote.

Un saludo y gracias

Carlos


----------



## Loriquero

Golpe en las nalgas es nalgada en mi país, si dices azote, a mi me suena a maltrato infantil.


----------



## csaalal

Azote en España es exactamente eso, golpe en las nalgas. 

En cualquier caso, y sin ánimo de polemizar, no creo que una nalgada sea una demostración de cariño.

Un saludo.


----------



## pkogan

En argentina, especificamente al golpe en las nalgas de un niño le decimos "chirlo". Tambien puede ser "palmada" aunque este termino es mas general ya que puede ser en cualquier parte del cuerpo.


----------

